# New JET 12-20 Lathe



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's my new power toy!
And a bench I made for it.
My wood lathe Experience:
a. I turned it on and it spins.
b. Go back to a. 

Guess who's gona be asking a lot of questions?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on the new lathe Jim. My first suggestion would be to find a turning club or a Woodcraft that you can take some lessons from. It will save you a lot of time. I did not have the luxury of the above so I am self taught. If you can't do club or Woodcraft thing I would suggest getting some books and DVD's for learning. Keith Rowley's book Woodturning a Foundation Course is great. Bill Grumbine's DVD on Turned Bowls Made Easy is excellent. Richard Raffan also has some excellent DVD's and books. There is a free DVD on penturning from Penn State Industries and several books on penturning. 

You didn't say anything about tools and looks like you will need some tools and I would suggest from Penn State Industries this set. I started with it and still use most tools even though over the years I have bought some good expensive tools. 

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCHSS8.html

You will need a grinder to sharpen your tools. I would also suggest the Woodcraft slow speed grinder with the wolverine jig. This jig will help you get the same grind everytime. 

I hope this helps and are just suggestions. You may already have all of this.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice snag Jim and ask all the questions you want.... I even have Bernie's phone # if you need it


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks guys.
Bernie, I in fact bought it at a local Woodcraft. That day they had a guy from SORBY giving demonstrations for the whole day. I asked him which tools I should start out with and we walked over to the rack and he suggested a ¾”roughing gouge, 1/8”parting tool, 3/8” fingernail spindle gouge and a skew chisel. Of course they were Sorby’s. I purchased the first three. (Expensive suckers) There was a 20% off sale on them. Last Saturday while at Woodcraft again I picked up their “Wood River” (formally Pinnacle) 5 piece Mini Turning tool set for $49. They just changed the name for some reason. I assume they’re low end tools but I feel I can hone my sharpening skills without burning up the Sorby’s. I’ll check out the Pennstate tools. I also picked up Keith Rowley's book Woodturning a Foundation Course. It was also suggested by one or the sales guys that is a wood turner. They have the basic turning courses there that I plan to take. I’ll check out the DVD’s & books you suggested for sure. I already have their slow speed grinder. Been using one side of it with the Beal wood buffers. As the sharpening jigs are a bit pricy I thought I’d make my own. I like making jigs. What do you think? Any & all suggestions are more than welcomed. Thanks!!

Bob,
Is that a toll free number?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI jjciesla

Very nice new toy  do I see two new toys in the snapshot ?
Now that's the cheap part , it's almost like getting a router now you must get the tools/bits to put it to work.. 

aging nice lathe  and a nice bench you made to hold it 


======





jjciesla said:


> Here's my new power toy!
> And a bench I made for it.
> My wood lathe Experience:
> a. I turned it on and it spins.
> ...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Jim, if you would be interested in making a wood version of the Wolverine sharpening jig, here is a PDF file I posted a while back showing how. Maybe it will save you some money.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jim,

That home made Jig that George put up in PDF is a great tool and will save you a good deal of $. It is easy to make and I have heard many turners raving about it. Since you enjoy making jigs, I highly recommend taking a hard look at it. You did a really nice job on that lathe bench.

Nice job George on the PDF!


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks BJ! I really appreciate your comments as I know they come from the heart. I’ve had the jointer for some time now. Can’t say enough good things about it.

George, I was just about to start looking for a jig. This will not only save me money, it’ll save me a lot of time looking for one. Very nicely assembled pdf file. Thank you very much!

Bob, Thanks for the good words & support.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulations on getting the new lathe. Your going to like it Jim, good tool and value. Nice table you made and an excellent place if that is where your going to turn. All that light is going to be a big plus when your turning. If I were you I would be making one of them jigs that George suggested. Looks like an excellent one and George did a great job with the pdf file. So again, congratulations to you both and will be looking forward to seeing how you progress Jim. Ask all the questions you need to , someone will be glad to answer all the time and it makes things easier for you . Good Luck Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hahahaha Jim you don't know what you are in for. You start turning you forget some of you other tools.  Great deal on the lathe now did you get the jointer the same day you were like all of us. You found your toy store. Great hobby but as you will be finding out the lathe turns out to be the least expensive the accessories is what adds up. Have fun congrats.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

The jointer I've had for a while. The patio shop is only 9' x13' feet so the jointer is parked in that spot. I roll it out for use. The newest toy is a new drill press. There's a good story behind it so I need to do some off-line composition. More on that later. I do plan to build the sharpening jig George sent. I usually draw everything up (in VISIO) before I build so that is the next step. Currently trying to get a MACK truck finished for my grandsons birthday next month. (From the Toys & Joys collection) Lots of parts to fabricate for it. Maybe I can turn some drums to put in the truck. They'll probably be rough & rusty. We'll see. I want you guys to know that I REALLY appreciate your good words & encouragement. Thanks again.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Really looking forward to the pictures, where the lathe gets covered in shaveings hahaha.
Cheers
Pete


----------

